# sanding angles following your power sander



## info4u (Jan 26, 2021)

SMARTSTICK DRYWALL ANGLE SANDER....this is the one we've all been looking for. Perfect angles, no grooves, no bending over for angle drops. 4 times faster than sponge blocks (no kidding).


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

where can one be purchased?


----------



## info4u (Jan 26, 2021)

hendrix417 said:


> where can one be purchased?


SmartSticks and sandpaper for them are available online @ www.herbertdrywalltools.com


----------



## skordish (Jul 3, 2019)

But wait, there's more. If you google this today... - lol


----------

